# ensemble you love for renaissance frranco-flemish classical composer?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Well there is so many but out of the blue i would says Capella Alamire, there Gombert offering on naxos, show skill, one of the best naxos and one of the best Gombert even if rather cheap to buy,
Heck you got chansons, motets, Magnificats, this is a full plate.

I guess i will invest in this ensemble they have Josquin & Ockeghem releases from them, what about it guys, did you heard Capella Alamire yet.

:tiphat:


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

I only recently learned of Capella Alamire and they immediately became one of my favorites.

In addition to the Franco-Flemish stuff, I would high recommend their recordings of English Renaissance music.

John Taverner: https://www.amazon.com/John-Taverner-Imperatrix-Inferni-Antiphons/dp/B005QE4ALA
Tallis and Byrd: https://www.amazon.com/Cantiones-Sacrae-1575-TALLIS-BYRD/dp/B0046YHEQO

Probably the best recordings of these works I've yet heard.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

isorhythm said:


> I only recently learned of Capella Alamire and they immediately became one of my favorites.
> 
> In addition to the Franco-Flemish stuff, I would high recommend their recordings of English Renaissance music.
> 
> ...


Yes. But is this really the same ensemble as Capella Alamire mentioned in the OP, the one that Naxos distributes?


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Mandryka said:


> Yes. But is this really the same ensemble as Capella Alamire mentioned in the OP, the one that Naxos distributes?


They are two different ensembles.
Capella Alamire and Alamire.

http://www.singers.com/choral/capellaalamire.html

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Naxos/8570180

http://www.alamire.co.uk/about-alamire


----------

